
Chinese schools monitor students activities with 'intelligent uniforms' - HelenePhisher
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1132856.shtml
======
HelenePhisher
[https://www.theepochtimes.com/chinese-school-tracks-
students...](https://www.theepochtimes.com/chinese-school-tracks-students-by-
requiring-them-to-wear-chip-enhanced-uniforms_2748391.html) is another one on
the topic. The uniform can activate an alarm when the sensor detects that a
student has fallen asleep in class. Wish I had this when I was in school.

